# After EMT-B, next steps. (What should I take next?)



## xgpt (Apr 3, 2010)

Just curious, I'm looking at the NREMT-P website link and it's saying that you just need EMT-B to test for EMT-P

Do people still go EMT-B -> EMT-I -> EMT-P?

Is it necessary?

Or do most people go EMT-B-> EMT-P?

Which is better?

Also, once I get my EMT-B, what other classes should I sign up for?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 3, 2010)

A&P 1 and 2 w/ cadaver labs, bio, micro bio, psych, and sociology. Then sign up for medic school


----------



## xgpt (Apr 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> A&P 1 and 2 w/ cadaver labs, bio, micro bio, psych, and sociology. Then sign up for medic school



Is medic school always through a college?

Right now I'm taking EMT-B classes for free through the local Vollie fire dept I just joined for EMS. (They let you go ems-side or fire/ems or fire-side only it's pretty awesome)

Is there a common way to do that for paramedic courses as well?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 3, 2010)

No, paramedic is not always through a college... and no it does not have to be through a college to be a good one either.


Do as JT said.  Get a solid foundation in the biological sciences before attempting medic school.  It's not really a necessity (unless the school requires it), but it will help immensely having a deeper understanding of what is actually going on and how things work.


----------



## abuan (Apr 6, 2010)

1. learn your standing orders / protocols
2. take a pathophys class
3. take a basic ECG class
4. learn the drugs carried in your area's ambulances


----------

